# Ziektes & Aandoeningen > Ogen >  Oogprobleem

## pinot100

Gisteren kijk ik in de spiegel omdat ik wat last had in linker oog,en linker ooghoek in het wit volledig rood(denk gesprongen ader)maar is dan ook volledig bebloed,heb er geen last va, of pijn deze morgen wat moet ik doen...ga ik naar de oog arts?

----------


## jolanda27

Hallo,
Ik heb een vraagje? Gebruik je bloedverdunners? Anders zou dat een reden kunnen zijn en dan moet je het melden bij de trombosedienst zodat ze de medicatie kunnen aanpassen.
Je kunt er altijd even mee naar de huisarts gaan, die kan dan bepalen of je al dan niet nog naar de oogarts moet. 
Succes, Jolanda

----------

